# &

## ꩮ

- CEO 1 (, ,      )           "" -  .     eBay     154    ( 312  ).     Carscoop. 
 -     "CEO 1"  "CEO 2"       (Derek Clements).  ,      Jaguar E-type,     50-.   ,     CEO (chief executive officer)   .   ""    ,     (Barrow). 
""   "CEO 2"         . 
  ,  ,    "     ".   ,   "  ",   ,      100  . 
// auto.lenta.ru 
/// aveo.com.ua 
      "", "WWW"  "".      ?

----------


## admin

1500 .,   .
      : "" :)

----------


## SRG

$100  .       $400  - ,   =) 
        -        - ,    -

----------


## Uksus

?
в   )

----------


## Savercore

600 , (100), ,     TOYOTA CAMRY  "MAFIA"?     !

----------


## ꩮ

> ?
> в   )

    100   ))))

----------


## Def

> 100   ))))

     ii i.    .

----------


## Uksus

> ii i.    .

  г  .   ....    ....
     ,    
      -, ?

----------


## Def

> -, ?

     .   .

----------


## Uksus

> .   .

       ,   ,  -  .
       ?
  -  ,  ,      ...

----------

,    .      .        ,       ,   ',   , Բ,    .       :  ,     "".    "".

----------


## nickeler

www (   )  xxxxx (  ,       )... ......
...

----------

www  ,

----------


## Gonosuke

""   ,   ..  ,  ******,   )) 
,

----------


## STALKER

> ""   ,   ..  ,  ******,   )) 
> ,

          !!!   !

----------

,        .    -  , -,    ² 5551...      .       100 . ..   .   .         .

----------


## Gonosuke

> -

           ))       ,    ,    .

----------


## ꩮ

,    , -              "" ,       -            ,     -      R -   ,      .           ....    ....

----------

.        .

----------

